# Prelude in E flat "Nov. 8th"



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

The rainy morning inspired me to compose something short and sweet. I'm calling it "November 8th".


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice, very jazzy and pretty. I like your tender side!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Almost bill Evans style.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Nice, very jazzy and pretty. I like your tender side!


Gee thanks...  It's also very much in the vein of Scriabin who's music I love.


----------

